
Waxeye: Language-Agnostic Parser Generator - glebm
https://waxeye-org.github.io/waxeye/index.html
======
anentropic
[http://waxeye.org/manual.html#_using_waxeye_from_python](http://waxeye.org/manual.html#_using_waxeye_from_python)

> Waxeye’s Python runtime has been tested with Python version 2.5.1 and is
> intended to work with 2.x.x versions of Python.

Hmm, so this is quite old then...!

